# Site General > Site Info >  Scheduled Server move and Site Upgrade

## Nate

Haven't decided yet whether it will be Friday (22nd) evening or Saturday (23rd) during the day, but expect the site to be down for maintenance. 

Along with switching hosts and getting a better server, we're also going to be upgrading to the latest version of vBulletin. 

Some of the features you have now may change temporarily, but there will also be much more functionality included in the upgrade. Some third party plugins may have some compatibility issues and will not immediately come back, but I will work as fast as I can to get those features back up and going.

----------

4Ballz (06-18-2012),_Aes_Sidhe_ (06-19-2012),_Anatopism_ (06-18-2012),apple2 (06-18-2012),_bivman_ (06-22-2012),_BPLuvr_ (06-22-2012),_decensored_ (06-18-2012),_DellaF_ (06-22-2012),_Don_ (06-19-2012),DooLittle (06-19-2012),dr del (06-20-2012),geeko (06-18-2012),_heathers*bps_ (06-18-2012),JulieInNJ (06-19-2012),_L.West_ (06-21-2012),masonhall (06-20-2012),_Mft62485_ (06-18-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-18-2012),*mlededee* (06-18-2012),_Ogre_ (06-19-2012),_Pampho85_ (06-19-2012),_Pinoy Pythons_ (06-20-2012),PitOnTheProwl (06-19-2012),_Popeye_ (06-19-2012),_R&DP_ (06-19-2012),rabernet (06-18-2012),_Royal Morphz_ (06-18-2012),_scutechute_ (06-21-2012),_shelliebear_ (06-20-2012),_Slim_ (06-18-2012),SlitherinSisters (06-19-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (06-18-2012),_therunaway_ (06-18-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (06-22-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (06-18-2012),_whispersinmyhead_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## Nate

I gots my coffee brewin and my motivation rollin. 

Still tweaking a few things (and making dinner) before we close down for the evening and run our upgrades. 

Get those posts in  :Good Job:

----------

DooLittle (06-22-2012),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012),rabernet (06-22-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (06-22-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Nate

10-15 minutes.  :Good Job:

----------


## Nate

Moving in about 30 minutes. 

Expect the site to be shut down, and it may be a while before it comes back up due to a change in DNS settings. 

The old server will show the site as being down and under maintenance. The new site will immediately be open.

----------

_Anatopism_ (06-27-2012),DooLittle (06-27-2012),Quantum Constrictors (06-27-2012)

----------

